# Left Job Willingly. What are my rights??



## xcvggt6 (27 Sep 2009)

hi everyone. ive been trawling through this forum for days & have found lots of great advice, but I am in a difficult situation...... first off i should state that i have been in permanent uninterrupted full time employment since 2004 & genuinely do want to find a job!!! The problem is I left my job WILLINGLY just last week! Before you judge me Ill give you a little background without getting too personal....I have been deeply unhappy in my position for a long time, while i loved the work i did I was unhappy with the conditions under which i had to work, I worked for a religious order & was not allowed to do anything...drink....smoke....even have sex outside of marriage! for a long time i was ok with this but because of the rules it left me very isolated. I was not allowed to socialise like a normal person. I couldnt even enter a pub. This in turn led to major depression for a long time and i even experienced some physical repercussions. I finally went to my GP about it all after 2 yrs of this & he told me to get out of the job immediately. He wrote me a letter for SW stating that due to XYZ I could no longer work for them & that it was his medical opinion that i neeeded to leave position to find work elsewhere.  He has also reffered me to a psychologist. 

My question is this: will they tell me to take a hike?  A friend told me that as i have my stamps built up that they cannot refuse me. Im worried about going down there but I have to as ill soon run out of money. 

Apologies for not being able to go in greater detail but it would have been impossible to explain m situation futher without getting very personal. 

any help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Sep 2009)

You should have no problem getting Jobseekers Benefit providing you were paying PRSI all the time. The letter from your Doctor will provide the information to SW that you *had* to leave your job, there are a number of other threads where similar instances have been accepted by SW. You should go and sign on today and seek to have it backdated to the day after you left your job.


----------



## elcato (28 Sep 2009)

As stated you need to go and sign on immediately. The reason you left your job was on health grounds as confirmed by your doctor so just show the letter and all will be well.


----------



## pinkyBear (28 Sep 2009)

Hi there,
I can somewhat sympathise with your situation I worked as a nurse in a major catholic hospital and they had similar things in the contract.



> My question is this: will they tell me to take a hike?


Who is they??? I think you will be OK because it is not the right of an employer to involve themselves in the life of an employee., and they did draw unnecessary stress on you.. You may find that the order involved do not want this go anywhere and you will be fine...


----------



## xcvggt6 (28 Sep 2009)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> I can somewhat sympathise with your situation I worked as a nurse in a major catholic hospital and they had similar things in the contract.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkyBear (28 Sep 2009)

Its not that you left willinginly - you left because terms and conditions in your contract were difficult and you could not continue working there. That is how I read your post.. You left your job due to stress...
Good luck today, you'll be fine..


----------



## paperclip (29 Sep 2009)

so, if you leave your job willinginly, and have been paying prsi, for say, 15 years... you're not entitled to anything?


----------



## annet (29 Sep 2009)

paperclip said:


> so, if you leave your job willinginly, and have been paying prsi, for say, 15 years... you're not entitled to anything?


 
You can claim jobseekers once you are "available for and genuinely seeking work" but if you leave without good reason - you may be disqualified for up to nine weeks.


----------



## paperclip (30 Sep 2009)

annet said:


> You can claim jobseekers once you are "available for and genuinely seeking work" but if you leave without good reason - you may be disqualified for up to nine weeks.



cheers, how much do you get with jobseekers alowance?


----------



## Welfarite (30 Sep 2009)

paperclip said:


> so, if you leave your job willinginly, and have been paying prsi, for say, 15 years... you're not entitled to anything?


 


paperclip said:


> cheers, how much do you get with jobseekers alowance?


 

You mean BENEFIT?


----------



## elcato (30 Sep 2009)

> they paid me up until end 1st wk of oct so ill be going down there the first day i am oficially unemployed.


You are officially unemployed as of now. Pay in lieu does not affect your JB afaik. You need to sign on immediately and even if they say you cannot claim until October you at least will have the ball rolling.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Sep 2009)

elcato said:


> You are officially unemployed as of now. Pay in lieu does not affect your JB afaik. You need to sign on immediately and even if they say you cannot claim until October you at least will have the ball rolling.


 

Not correct.You are officially unemployed on the date after that stated on p45, which will take account of accrued pay in lieu of leave, etc., etc.. Yopu cannot make a JB claim until then.


----------

